# Top five?



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

If you were going to see a cover band what would be the top five songs you would want to hear?


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Well, its kinda hard to answer that question, partially because its only 5 songs, but also because I would rather hear a cover band play songs that they do well, even if I have never heard them, rather than bucher songs that I like. And obviously, even if the whole band is talented, that doesn't mean that they can do any and every genre well.

But in the hypothetical situation that the band could do justice to any genre/song, then, just off the top of my head, the 5 songs would be:

Black Dog - Led Zeppelin
School - Nirvana
Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
Wake Up - Rage Against The Machine
Safe European Home - The Clash

Though pretty much anything else by the above bands, done well, would be good as well.


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

sweet home Alabama
Texas flood-stevie ray
my best freinds girl freind- Cars
dont tell me what love can do-Van halan
slow ride-fog hat

for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It really depends on the instruments you have available and the strengths and inclinations of the particular players you have in the ensemble.



What do people want to hear?


Although you have to be cognizant of what the audience wants, I've always believed that you have to be into the song yourself first and foremost to really sell it to the crowd.

My answer to the original question would be that for every band there is a different top five.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*hmmm*

I would love to see someone do good versions of 

Purple Rain
Bat out of Hell
Billy Jean
Won't Get Fooled Again
Ain't too proud to beg


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*A fine question!*

The assumption is that it is *my* band on stage! So the songs are easy to choose... I have a running list of songs (it is many years in the making) I think have the potential for great covers:

Drop Your Guns - April Wine :smilie_flagge17:
Jet Airliner - Stevie G Miller
Open Soul Surgery - Prism 
Sweet Hitchhiker - CCR
Under My Wheels - Alice Cooper

Some are songs with great riffs. Oh screw it, they all are! I would love to see _any_ band do them!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't really think the genre matters as long as it's really well done and the band is digging it. It's really nice to see a live cover band that enjoys what they're doing.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

What I would want to hear is most likely the exact opposite of what everyone else wants to hear.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

something other than what the millions of other cover bands in this country play....


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> What I would want to hear is most likely the exact opposite of what everyone else wants to hear.


I'm intrigued. What do you want to hear Jeff?


----------

